# MKV gti steering wheel in MKIV jetta?



## MkIVguy21 (May 14, 2009)

ive been wanting to do this for a long time but not sure if its just gonna go right on like the cabrio steering wheels can and before i go out and spend the money on the gti wheel i want to know if its worth doing... help please


----------



## MkIVguy21 (May 14, 2009)

no one?


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Check out this build:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4800868-MK4-Bora-R32-Coupe

At around pages 14-17 you can see he put in a MK5 GTI sterring wheel which is what he's currently running and towards the end pages you can see someone put in a MK6 steering wheel into there MK4.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

they share the same spline but i believe airbag connectors are different and could possibly have 2 connectors as opposed to the mk4's one connector (or vice versa cant remember)


----------

